# Problemas con un sistema de audio para PC.



## miper27 (Oct 18, 2007)

.Hola amigos.

A ver, el problema q tengo, es q desde hace meses tengo un sistema de audio para PC (Creature II de JBL) q consta de un subwoofer y dos satélites. Estós satélites están conectados al subwoofer y de ahí toman la señal. Sucede que ambos satélites funcionaban perfectamente bien, pero de un momento a otro, uno de ellos se ha dañado y funciona al 20%. Que puedo hacer?.

Gracias.


----------



## //pollo// (Oct 18, 2007)

hola miper27! revisa que no este quemado o dañado el integrado que amplifica los satelites, una vez me paso con una potencia con dos TDA2003 en puente, de la nada el rendimiento bajo casi el 50% y el parlante hacia un movimiento exagerado hacia atras cuando encendia la potencia, el problema era que uno de los integrados habia entrado en corto y se habia dañado, haciendo que el circuito empieze a funcionar de forma erronea.tambien revisa que el parlante este en condiciones y que funcione de forma optima.espero que de algo te sirva mi aporte

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------

